# An open invitation to send motor pics



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all

I just wanted to send out an open invite for anyone who may need /want motor input. Feel free to email me or upload pics of motors you have or may be thinking of buying or whatever. It helps to get some basic info like voltage and controller as the more I know about your conversion the better input I'll have and to how well that one will work.

I also wanted to say I run a pretty open shop, so if anyone happens to be going through Redmond Oregon to give me a shout and stop on by for the nickle tour, make sure you wear your grubbies though 8^)

Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

I may have to take you up on that offer to come by your shop I live in Bend so it only about 25 mins away, I still don't have an ev, no money for it yet, but it would be cool to see what you got going.


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

I meant to get back to you on this earlier but sounds good. Give me till next week and or year so I can beat back mess. I just finished this Warp9 
http://www.hitorqueelectric.com/

It should still be here for your visit for a little eye candy and show and tell


----------



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Lexus

Feel free to throw the pic's up at your site, if you got a link area, feel free to link to the site as well (hey it all helps, as word of mouth is how most people hear about me). I also have a motor teardown write up there that if people think it useful they can copy it as well.


----------

